# Darstellungsproblem mit Firefox auf Windows und iPhone



## Warper (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein schwerwiegendes Problem bei einer Seite die ich für meinen Bruder erstellt habe. Seltsamerweise wird sie auf Firefox (Win) nicht richtig dargestellt.

Außerdem ist das Menü aus unerfindlichem Grund auf dem iPhone nicht klickbar.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

Ihr findet die Seite unter http://www.gruenanlage.net

Ich würde mich freuen den einen oder anderen Tipp zu erhalten.


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (12. Juni 2012)

Generell solltest du eine Seite immer mit Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome, etc. entwickeln. Denn der Internet Explorer ist nicht gerade für seine CSS-Konformität bekannt.
*
Deine Seite weist sehr viele Fehler auf:*
W3C - CSS-Validator: Hier öffnen.
W3C - HTML-Validator: Hier öffnen.

Behebe die erstmal und gib deinen Grafiken via CSS einen Border-Befehl, damit die blauen Ränder im Internet Explorer verschwinden.


----------

